# Strange weather in Spain



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE woke up this morning about 9am and could here a funny noise, I looked out the window but instead of blue skies and sun shine, we have grey stuff in the sky and water falling out of it. 

Anybody know what it is.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Andy. As I woke this morning I thought I was back home for a few seconds. The dogs don't want to go out, they have forgotten what rain is. Never mind it won't last long, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*strange*

It falls mainly on the plain.

TM


----------



## wabit (Jan 14, 2008)

*Rain in Spain*

Morning
Yes I have found rain falling on the old plastic roof this morning,how dare it ! it's 1103 and still it rains on Bonterra Park,think a lay in is a good idea ???
have fun all
regards
Wabit


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rain in Spain*



wabit said:


> Morning
> Yes I have found rain falling on the old plastic roof this morning,how dare it ! it's 1103 and still it rains on Bonterra Park,think a lay in is a good idea ???
> have fun all
> regards
> Wabit


Is this van still at Benicassim?


----------



## wabit (Jan 14, 2008)

*Rain in Spain*

Hi teemyob
Yep still in doors in Benicassim,still very wet,ho hum,here until 15th Feb so give it time for rain to stop, ha ha Autotrail ( may contain nuts)


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Rained here at Kiko during the night for a short time, but dry and overcast now.

Keith


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Andy we wondered what it was too...still its weathered new awning sir sez  Nice blue appearing now so must have been on way to somewhere else  :blueflowerface:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

It started raining at aroung 4.30 am in Benidorm. Still a light shower now and again at 1 pm.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Gorgeous day here just north of London, crisp frosty morning, clear blue skies, quite a picture.

peedee


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont worry its back to wall to wall sunshine Tues afternoon.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have our blue sky back now, all is forgiven. back to normal all we want now is god to turn the stat up a notch or 2.

Andy


----------



## Cliffie (Aug 28, 2010)

Still raining in Cabo de Gata (Almeria) can't complain first rain we have had since we left the UK 62 days ago !!! Cliffie


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Cliffie said:


> Still raining in Cabo de Gata (Almeria) can't complain first rain we have had since we left the UK 62 days ago !!! Cliffie


Can you send some to East Anglia please? I don't recall when we last had some - all we seem to have had is blue skies and sunshine! :lol:

OK, we had frost the last couple of nights, but we keep thinking this winter has been very similar to Costa del Sol 3y ago (when we did have snow!).

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Still raining in Benidorm.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Not to worry Teensvan from wednesday lovely weather again 8) its the first we,ve seen since beginning of Dec. when got here, just spoken to friends in Almeria and got snow!!! but now turned to rain,so sounds pretty general...to think yesterday was sat out in shorts and t shirt having a sunday roast :lol: "que sera"  
p.s have decided OAP stands for.."Oh another party"!! 8) 
Margaret


----------

